# Help with parking in Quebec city



## travelplanner70 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, we'll be visiting the Hilton at 1100 Rene Levesque East, Quebec.   The parking is $18.95 CAD at the hotel.  Can you help us find a better option?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, you will be in the hot spot of Quebec. The Old town is where it cost the most. City parking are form 9$ to 16$ a day (i think) in the area and from your place most likely 16$...


----------



## Aldo (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you really think $19 is too much to pay for a day of parking right downtown in a major city?

Come on, mate, yer staying at the bleeding Hilton, for cryin' out loud.

AND, it happens to be in the nicest and most beautiful city in the Western Hemisphere.

Suck it up for $19 and the rest of us won't waste any time feeling sorry for you.

Have a great time.


----------



## grest (Jul 20, 2007)

I remember searching when we stayed at the Hilton...not worth the trouble, and you really won't save enough to make up for the aggravation...just pay it, I think.
Connie


----------

